# Alles Gute Meister Bäurle



## lorenz2512 (27 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
alles gute zum Geburtstag, der bestimmt schwäbisch ausfällt???


----------



## afk (27 Mai 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


Gruß Axel


----------



## HDD (27 Mai 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute!!!!!!!!!!!


HDD


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Mai 2008)

... und natürlich auch von mir ...
:sm20:  und alles Gute ...


----------



## OHGN (27 Mai 2008)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.:sm24: 

.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 Mai 2008)

Hallo Gerhard

Auch von mir alles Gute. Wo feierst Du. Ist schon Schützenfest?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## crash (27 Mai 2008)

von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## MW (27 Mai 2008)

Ich wünsch die auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!










Edit: Der Crash hat doch schonwieder dieses Pic genommen :s1:


----------



## Rayk (27 Mai 2008)

von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Kai (27 Mai 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Gebutstag.

:sm20: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 Mai 2008)

Von mir auch alles gute zum Burzldag.

Lass dir die Saidewiaschdle schmecken beim Festmahl heute abend. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## ASEGS (27 Mai 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir! 

Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## vierlagig (27 Mai 2008)

alles gute natürlich auch von mir!


----------



## diabolo150973 (27 Mai 2008)

Von mir auch!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## jabba (27 Mai 2008)

Ich wünsche auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:


----------



## Question_mark (27 Mai 2008)

*Heppi Börschtag*

Hallo,

auch vom Fragezeichen herzliche Glückwünsche und alles Gute.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## gravieren (27 Mai 2008)

Alle gute aus BAYERN  ;-)


----------



## MSB (27 Mai 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> Alle gute aus BAYERN  ;-)


Wenn du das so schön vorlegst *ACK*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Mai 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ... der bestimmt schwäbisch ausfällt???



Ja, immer. Fängt schon bei der Einladung an:

"Kommt direkt nach dem Kaffeetrinken, dann könnt Ihr zum Abendessen wieder zuhause sein."


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Mai 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Ist schon Schützenfest?



Das ist erst Mitte Juli: http://www.biberacher-schuetzenfest.de Ich denke das 
hängt mit dem Beginn der Sommerferien in BaWü zusammen.


----------



## mst (28 Mai 2008)

Von mir nachträglich ebenfalls alles Gute!!
:sm20:


----------



## Question_mark (28 Mai 2008)

*Biberach*

Hallo,

Biberach kenne ich sehr gut, ein wirklich schönes Städtchen mit historischem Marktplatz. Bin immer gerne dorthin gefahren, war wirklich schön. Hotel war wirklich gleich neben Liebherr ..., ich mag Biberach

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maxi (29 Mai 2008)

ALLES GUTE !!!


ich will auch Geburtstagsfreibier!!


----------



## marlob (29 Mai 2008)

Nachträglich auch von mir noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Mai 2008)

ebenso nachträglich auch von mir ...
eben nachträglich alles Gute !!!


----------



## kiestumpe (30 Mai 2008)

Auch von mir nachträglich nach herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Mai 2008)

Hallo Gerhard.

Auch von mir einen herzlichen (verspäteten) Glückwunsch und Alles Gute.


Grüsse

Axel


----------



## repök (30 Mai 2008)

Dem kann man sich nur anschliessen
Alles Gute!


----------



## zotos (31 Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe es wird gefeiert bis der Letzte User gratuliert hat ;o)

Alles Gute
ZoToS


----------

